# Chane Music and Cinema Goes Live, New Details on a HTS/Chane Giveaway!



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Last October, Jon Lane (The Audio Insider) and Craig Chase (Chase Home Theater) announced the merger of their two companies to form Chane Music and Cinema (CMC). For enthusiasts, this marked the marriage of two exciting, and different, product lines; Chase Home Theater being widely known for their excellent home theater and bass systems, and The Audio Insider known for high performance speakers oriented toward two-channel audio. 








Chane Music and Cinema is now officially open for business with a *new website* and an exciting line-up of five product categories, many of which will look familiar:


Chane ‘Arx” Loudspeakers (A1b Monitors, A2rx-c Center, A3rx-c Towers, and A5 Towers)
Chane Home Theater Loudspeakers (M-1 Monitor, Theater Ten)
Chane Subwoofers (SBE-111 Passive 18” Sub, VBE-118 18” Sub)
Amplifiers and Electronics (3600 Sub Amp, Dayton SA-1000 Sub Amp, and Dayton SA-230 Sub Amp)
Chane Subwoofer Systems (package deals combining subwoofers and amplifiers)


It’s certainly exciting to see the Chase subwoofer performance live on, with a future eye on new designs. 

The focus of Chane Music and Cinema is to offer high-value and high performance audio products with the power of internet-direct pricing, giving buyers a chance to bypass the expense of purchasing equipment from traditional brick and mortar stores. Chane Music and Cinema guarantees their products are built to high industry standards using long standing reputable suppliers, not small start-ups. This goes without mentioning that Chane offers a 30 Day In-Home “risk free” satisfaction guarantee, allowing customers a chance to audition products where it really matters: their own listen space. For more information about Chane and their future plans, checkout our *news release from last October*.

Home Theater Shack is thrilled to have Chane Music and Cinema as site sponsor and even more thrilled to announce a big HTS/CMC Giveaway Contest. The prize package will include three Theater 10’s (valued at $350 each), two SBE-118 subwoofers ($550 each), and one Dayton SA-1000 amplifier ($400)...making for an incredible 3.2 system valued at $2,550! Wow is right! Also, be on the lookout for an exclusive Home Theater Shack review of the system. More Details on the Giveaway will be available soon!

In the meantime, head on over to *Chane Music and Cinema’s new website* to see their exciting offerings, read reviews, and more!


_Image Credit: Chane Music and Cinema_


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow Just wow. There will be one very surprised and impressed winner. My brother has 2 of Chases 18" Sealed subs and they are awesome. I own the Old Sho 10's and they are very impressive. Good luck to all who will enter


----------

